# can a cow have a false pregnancy



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

In May AB tested open, within two weeks she began to grow a bag, she now has respectable bag and is getting a belly, even has some very watery white milk in her bag, but tests negative with the bovinpreg milk test. Can a cow have a false pregnancy? she is so small the vets don't like to palpate her, and she is a maniac even in the head catch to draw blood, so it is alway interesting.....


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that bull getting a snack? That would bring her back into milk.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Hmmm, she doesn't look so small to me, but it's hard to tell from photos. 

One of the ways we get cows to go through the chute is to run them through with the head gate open and give them a little grain reward on the other side of the head gate; I do this with the calves when they're a few months old so they lose some of their fear of it. Takes about 3-4 times for them to catch on. (Of course, after the first time the head gate is used and they get their first set of shots, they have to be re-trained to go through again.)

I hope the bull or steer isn't nursing her, but if you're tempted to see if she has milk, leave her udder and teats alone. Messing with it invites infection and problems.

Hope you can get this all figured out with her.


----------

